# parchment paper & wax paper



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I know this has been posted. I used these 2 papers to make a plastisol transfer and they both worked great. I used powder adhesive also and the transfer was nice and had a soft hand.

So why use transfer paper when this seems to work well. It cost $2:00 for a roll and it was used to cover a 11x17 transfer sheet i got from 3g opague. 

And its also reusable.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've only used transfer paper but I'm curious, doesn't the wax on the wax paper melt and stick to the shirt?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Nope it didnt. I just did another shirt with my business info and it cameout nice. I pressed @ 320 for 13 minutes.


----------



## lillypeppy (Apr 25, 2012)

djque said:


> Nope it didnt. I just did another shirt with my business info and it cameout nice. I pressed @ 320 for 13 minutes.


Do you mean 13 seconds? Any chance of a photo?

I have heard elsewhere that parchment is good enough and loads cheaper.


----------



## CelestialBean (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been playing around with parchment vs. transfer paper and the results are great. My only issue is that the parchment paper is a little too good at being non-stick. Does anyone here have a trick for getting the parchment paper to stick to the platen?


----------



## lillypeppy (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you mean 13 secs?

The plattens my printer uses are sticky like they've spilt vimto on them and its dried  You mean u need it even stickier?


----------

